# Very Sick Betta



## gamiller (Mar 17, 2011)

*Very Sick Betta (Urgent)*

My male betta, who I got at the beginning of August '10, is very sick. A little more than a week ago, I noticed that he was losing color (he was pitch black with blue streaks on his fins) and was becoming more gray. Since then, he has lost more color, and possibly developed tail rot and has a cloudy eye. He doesn't eat much, and just sits at the bottom of his tank.

He is in a .5 Gal tank, I change his water weekly, and he has been on E.M. Erythromycin since Sunday. I've also sprinkled kosher salt in his tank 3 times since sunday. I realize that there likely isn't any hope for my little friend at this point, and I've all but decided to euthanize him today (Clove oil) unless anyone is able to suggest another treatment...

Thank you


----------



## gamiller (Mar 17, 2011)

more info...

Tank is room temperature, so probably 70 degrees
No filter
Only fish in the tank
Use distilled water in the tank
Feed him Nutrafin Max with bloodworms


----------



## gamiller (Mar 17, 2011)

After reading other posts, it sounds like I need a much bigger tank, but I don't see how he could have survived 7 full months in the exact same setting without issue if the tanks size was the problem... Please, does anyone have any kind of a suggestion...?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

gamiller said:


> After reading other posts, it sounds like I need a much bigger tank, but I don't see how he could have survived 7 full months in the exact same setting without issue if the tanks size was the problem... Please, does anyone have any kind of a suggestion...?


There is a difference between surviving and thriving. Yes he lived that long, but he was suffering. That tank is too small for any living creature. You need at least two gallons. 70 degrees is waaay too cold for bettas. They need temps in the 78-80 degree range, as they are tropical fish. You should never ever used distilled water for bettas. It lacks the minerals they need to survive. Bloodworms should only be fed as treats. In something that small you need to be doing daily 100% water changes. Ammonia builds up to deadly levels fast.


You would be surprised as to the horrific conditions some bettas have survived. But survival does not mean that they are happy or healthy. Humans could survive in a tiny closet in their own filth, but obviously that is a totally unadequate living standard. You don't want your fish's life to be like that, right?

You need to get him into a bigger tank ASAP with a heater and more water changes. He is sick because of his current living conditions.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Okay, large amount of corrections coming.
He definitely needs a larger tank, 2 gallons at the least. With the larger tank, a filter, heater, and thermometer are easier. A good heater would be the marina 10w (for 2 gallon). Also, trhe water changes need to be at least 1 50% & 1 100% a week. You should not distill water, instead use spring water or (more recommened) use a water conditioner. I'm not sure what type your food is, but pellets are better.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Tap water with conditioner is best.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I would try and get him into something bigger. Ammonia builds up way to fast in a .5 container for 1 weekly change.I would do 100% water changes daily while he is sick. 
I would also consider getting him a heater, bettas love warm water.Also, eventually you might want to switch him slowly to conditioned tap water as bottled water can sometimes lack minerals the fish need.

If he were my fish, I would finish up withthe Erythromycin (which should be today if you've had him on it since sunday, correct?) and get him into something bigger with a heater and see if that doesn't improve his condition.I wouldn't use the salt with the Erythromycin because it is a pretty strong medication.. How are you dosing it for a .5 container? medications alone can sometimes cause a fish to act a bit lethargic if the dose is too strong.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Well I won't discuss the cure since other posters will have taken care of that. 

In regards to preventative maintenance..... *(Half gallon of water + Weekly water change = it was only a matter of time)*

It's sort of like your 3k mile oil change rule. Yes your car may last and last but eventually it will catch up. Good luck on getting your buddy back up to par.


----------



## gamiller (Mar 17, 2011)

We have been giving him just a pinch, maybe a little more, of the medication. 

I've got him in a slightly bigger container with spring water for now until I can go get a bigger tank with a heater sometime this afternoon. Thanks guys, I'll keep you updated


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok that is good. I hope your little guy gets better!


----------



## gamiller (Mar 17, 2011)

"J.J" is in his new 2.5G tank, with a heater that keeps the treated tap water at 75 degrees. I just put him in, and he is sitting in the bottom corner. Updates to follow, I suppose.


----------



## alwaysnew (Mar 17, 2011)

if you are only keeping him in a half a gallon tank than it is probably because that is not enough space. 

P.s. I am no expert in fact i dont even have one yet, but i want one.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

gamiller said:


> "J.J" is in his new 2.5G tank, with a heater that keeps the treated tap water at 75 degrees. I just put him in, and he is sitting in the bottom corner. Updates to follow, I suppose.


I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but the water is too cold. You need a heater that will keep it no colder than 76. 78 is realy preferred.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

alwaysnew said:


> if you are only keeping him in a half a gallon tank than it is probably because that is not enough space.
> 
> P.s. I am no expert in fact i dont even have one yet, but i want one.


You are right, a half gallon is not enough space for any living creature.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

What type of heater is it? It really should be a little higher in temperature. It might take him a little while to get used to his new surroundings. I hope he starts to feel better soon.


----------



## gamiller (Mar 17, 2011)

*Update*

So he ("J.J.") is in his new 2.5G tank, with a heater that automatically heats to 75 degrees, and treated tap water. He still spent most of his time sitting on the bottom of the tank, but got up to swim around normally from time to time. 

I just went back down and checked on him after checking an hour ago, and he has been in the same position on the bottom with the back half of his body somewhat slouching to the side... 

Here's to hoping he looks better in the morning. Any suggesting other than giving J.J. a little more time?


----------



## gamiller (Mar 17, 2011)

I just noticed the previous few posts. I'll check the pet store tomorrow morning to see if there is a better heater available.


----------



## gamiller (Mar 17, 2011)

Yet another post... This is the heater I got. The 10W version
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4134008


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't really think non-adjustable heaters are reliable. I had that heater a loong time ago and it just sucked. I highly recommend something you can adjust.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I agree with turtle, although my one preset heater is working just fine. When I needed a new one for my ten gallon, I went out and got this really awesome adjustable heater with a warning light that tells you when the water is right on and when it's too hot/cold. It's amazing, I love it. I wish I knew the brand so I could tell you! It was pretty cheap, too, I got it at pet supplies plus.


----------



## gamiller (Mar 17, 2011)

Another update

Good and bad. The heater is keeping the temp between 77 and 78 now, and Im still looking into replacing it. JJ is still seemingly far from normal, but he swims around the tank more often and is swimming pretty normally.

Unfortunately, much of his time spent sitting at the bottom of the tank, his back half sometimes slouches over as if he has lost all strength. However, this isn't reflected when he is swimming around.

That's all for now...


----------



## Luliyuhrouwn (Feb 11, 2011)

If you're still looking for suggestions for heaters, I heat both of my 2.5 tanks with the top fin 25w adjustable heaters, and they're pretty inexpensive, about $16 where I am. 
If he's having trouble swimming to the surface for air, maybe try floating him in a cup in the tank so the water is shallow but still heated. I know the heaters usually have to be completely submerged so lowering the water level doesn't seem like the best plan. 
But I say give him more time, any improvement is still improvement.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't think betta sick because of temperature . I think 77 is perfect temperature.
Some antibacterial medication can treat gram positive and gram negative bacteria. I am wondering which one is Erythromycin.

But i think it good that he still alive and eating .

May be anyone can advice on continue treatment with aquarium salt or Epsom salt with water changes. I know salt is antibacterial and antifungal.

I see a lot of post that some guys sand PM to Oldfishlady. She always give advise on that.

Not sure if any one can help?

I hope ur betta will recovere.


----------

